

Course calendar (with notes) of CMU's "Great Theoretical Ideas in Comp. Science" - unwantedLetters
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15251/Calendar/calendar.html

======
Adrock
12 years later, I still feel this was the defining class of the CMU CS
undergrad experience. Worth reading.

